# Union Pacific business train at Chicago Ogilvie station



## John Bredin (Aug 23, 2010)

When I arrived at Ogilvie station shortly after 9:30am today, on my Metra/UP Northwest train, a Union Pacific business train was parked on the other track for the same platform. Four or five cars, including two dome cars and an open-platform observation car, very clean and shiny.

Alas, I was in a hurry to get to work and so didn't take any pictures. I also don't recall exactly which platform it was on, but it was one of the lowest-numbered platforms (west, close to Clinton St.) while not *the* westernmost/lowest-numbered platform.


----------



## fredevad (Aug 23, 2010)

If what you're talking about is the UP OLS (Operation Life Saver) Special, here's a YouTube video by Metracab123 that caught it rolling a couple of times:


----------



## John Bredin (Aug 23, 2010)

fredevad said:


> If what you're talking about is the UP OLS (Operation Life Saver) Special


Yes, I wasn't paying attention to the locomotives this morning, but the cars definitely look like what I saw.


----------



## fredevad (Aug 23, 2010)

John Bredin said:


> fredevad said:
> 
> 
> > If what you're talking about is the UP OLS (Operation Life Saver) Special
> ...


Very cool! I envy you, wish I could have seen them in person.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 25, 2010)

off topic while not the same I sometimes see a NS engine in lifesaver paint with the crossing lights painted on it etc.


----------



## had8ley (Aug 26, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> off topic while not the same I sometimes see a NS engine in lifesaver paint with the crossing lights painted on it etc.


Most class 1's have painted engines with OL colors. Funny thing, I don't think Amtrak has one. has anyone ever seen one?


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 26, 2010)

Amtrak used to have an F40 painted with Operation Lifesaver titles. IIRC, it was the #231. When Amtrak retired the F40 fleet, some kid (on the west coast, I think), started a private fundraising drive which got the money to buy the engine before it went to the scrapyard, and had it donated to a museum.

Don't know the status of the engine now.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 26, 2010)

While maybe not technically Amtrak's isn't one of the AmCal F59PHIs in OL?

peter


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2010)

Trogdor said:


> Amtrak used to have an F40 painted with Operation Lifesaver titles. IIRC, it was the #231. When Amtrak retired the F40 fleet, some kid (on the west coast, I think), started a private fundraising drive which got the money to buy the engine before it went to the scrapyard, and had it donated to a museum.
> 
> Don't know the status of the engine now.


2-year-old photo

Daylight colors, located in Portland, to use as helper for 4449, couldn't find any more current info.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 26, 2010)

Alice said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak used to have an F40 painted with Operation Lifesaver titles. IIRC, it was the #231. When Amtrak retired the F40 fleet, some kid (on the west coast, I think), started a private fundraising drive which got the money to buy the engine before it went to the scrapyard, and had it donated to a museum.
> ...


here's another photo of it in the shop next to 4449. They are getting ready to tear apart the broken turbocharger.

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=245630


----------

